# Firma DTMS AG, Mainz, ColdCalls: 0190-821841



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

zu: 0190-821841, 0190821841 gerade gefunden: 

"Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich die Firma DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz in deren Netz die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190-821841 geschaltet ist, bezüglich der rechtswidrigen Verwendung der o.a. Rufnummer abgemahnt habe. Werden mir weitere Verstöße bekannt, werde ich die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Im Auftrag ..." RegTP
siehe auch:
http://spammer-hammer.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1450#1450 

Hat sich sonst noch jemand wegen dieser Nummer bei der RegTP beschwert? Hört sich so an, als ob es nur eine einzige Beschwerde gegeben hat,- Komisch. Sind doch sonst immer Massenanrufe.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*DTMS AG Mainz*

Hallo zusammen
heute abend hatte ich auf meiner TNet Box eine Nachricht, zunächst unbekannter Herkunft. Ich sollte die tel Nummer 0190 82 68 96 zum Preis von 1,86€ / min zurückrufen und hätte dann mit Sicherheit einen Barpreis in Höhe von 3000€ gewonnen, oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500€. Weil meine TNetbox so gescheit ist, hat sie die Nummer des Anrufers gespeichert.
Auch anhand der 0190er Nummer konnte ich recherchieren, dass dieser Anruf von der DTMS AG Mainz ausging.

Mal sehen, die Herrschaften waren unübersehbar auf Nepptour und ich werde wohl schauen, wohin ich das leiten werde. 
Bin zugegebenermaßen ein wenig hilflos, weil ich vermute, dass eine Anzeige nicht weiter verfolgt wird.
Sonst gäbe es diese Firma schon längst nicht mehr.
Evtl hat noch jemand einen Tip für mich.
herzliche Grüße
aus Worms


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2004)

Dtms vermietet die Nummern weiter und beruft sich darauf nix über die Tätigkeit des Mieters zu wissen.  An die RegTP solltest Du trotzdem ne Beschwerde richten, gibt da sogar irgendwo ein Formular. Nur wenn die von Missbrauch erfahren können die Massnahmen einleiten und z.B. die Rufnummer abschalten lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Re: DTMS AG Mainz: Schwarzes Schaf?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> heute abend hatte ich auf meiner TNet Box eine Nachricht, zunächst unbekannter Herkunft. Ich sollte die tel Nummer 0190 82 68 96 zum Preis von 1,86€ / min zurückrufen und hätte dann mit Sicherheit einen Barpreis in Höhe von 3000€ gewonnen, oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500€. Weil meine TNetbox so gescheit ist, hat sie die Nummer des Anrufers gespeichert.
> Auch anhand der 0190er Nummer konnte ich recherchieren, dass dieser Anruf von der DTMS AG Mainz ausging.
> Mal sehen, die Herrschaften waren unübersehbar auf Nepptour und ich werde wohl schauen, wohin ich das leiten werde.
> ...



Es hilft tatsächlich, wenn Sie Anzeige wegen Betrugsverdachtes respektive Geldwäsche (betreffs Inkasso) stellen! Wir haben seitdem völlige Ruhe aus diesen Drückerkolonnenkreisen. Auch informierten wir immer den Mittbewerb über dessen Zentrale in Bonn. Die sind nicht gerade erbaut, dass Inkasso zu machen ...
Haben Sie die RegTP informiert?
Ebenso wie Wettbewerbszentrale e.V. und den VZBV?
Anzeigen werden sehr wohl verfolgt. So manches schwarze Schaf hat schon zeitweise seine Buchhaltung verloren ...
Schicken Sie ein Fax an die Mainzer Staatsanwaltschaft!
Mainz wie es singt und lacht ...
Fahren Sie doch mal vorbei: Wenige Meter neben dieser "Firma" ist Europas größter Sender namens ZDF. Die würden sicher auch gerne mal einen passenden Beitrag machen, z.B. WISO, Länderspiegel, Frontal21.
Und haben Sie schon mal an REPORT (swr.de) geschrieben? Die müssen nur ein paar Meter fahren und stehen schon vor der DTMS AG mit beschränkter Reputation und dauerhaftem Mehrwertmissbrauch.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2004)

@ Gast,
wie Teleton schon schrieb, Beschwerde bei der RegTP und möglichst auch bei der DTMS! Anzeige bei den StrverfBeh. bringt nicht viel, insbesondere dann, wenn es sich nur um das Versuchsstadium handelt.

Was die Empfehlungen eines  anderen Gastes betrifft, so könntest Du natürlich auch an alle regionalen Staatskanzleien, die Bundesregierung und vor allem an das BHW und die Bundeswehr schreiben - allesamt unterstützen das öffentliche Interesse (die Liste ist nicht abschließend) und stehen für die öffentliche Ordnung in unserem Rechtsstaat ein.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

*Barpreis od. Sachpreis über Telefon 019087.....*

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag hatte auch ich einen solchen Anruf mit genau diesem Wortlaut auf dem AB.
Ich habe natürlich nicht gewonnen, da ich nicht zurückgerufen habe 
Die Rückrufnummer war 0190874362 und angeblich nur am 9.10.2004 gültig.
Es gab aber letzte Woche wiederholt solche Anrufe!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Heute habe ich auch einen Computeranruf erhalten und wurde aufgefordert die 0190821841 anzurufen um einen Reisegewinn (4 Sterne Hotel Türkei) abzurufen.

Offenbar sind die Leute mit dieser Mache wieder aktiv!


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2005)

Bitte unbedingt die RegTP informieren mit Hinweis auf eine bereits erfolgte Abmahnung.

Edit: In dieser Liste ist noch Platz.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2005)

Als legendär gilt die im c't-Interview geäußerte Geschäftsphilosophie eines Nummernvermieters. Da kommen die Klärungen durch die RegTP gerade richtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*Türkeireise*

Heute bei mir auch so ein Anruf. Komisch, aber vielleicht bilde ich mir ein, daß seit ich bei meiner Partnerin eingezogen bin, solche Anrufe häufiger geworden sind. Als ich vorher woanders wohnte und meine Nummer in keinem Telefonbuch erschien, waren es nur vereinzelte Anrufe.

Text wie oben beschrieben vom Band oder Computer: Reise in die Türkei gewonnen. Man soll die 0190 821833 anrufen (1,86€/min) um die Reise abzurufen. Dann bekäme man die Unterlagen innert 10 Tagen zugeschickt. Die Reise sei "garantiert" gewonnen und "nur heute" abrufbar. Das war um 19:35 Uhr. 

Der Anruf wurde durch unseren Anrufbeantworter aufgezeichnet.

Es steckt natürlich die DTMS aus Mainz hinter der Nummer.

Beschwerde an RegTP ist schon ausgefertigt und geht morgen raus.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: Türkeireise*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es steckt natürlich die DTMS aus Mainz hinter der Nummer.


Google doch mal nach der DTMS AG und guck´ Dir deren Portofilo an. Du wirst sehr schnell erkennen, das dies ein Telefonunternehmen ist, dem zwar Millionen von Nummern gehören, aber deren Geschäft es ist, diese an Kunden weiter zu vermieten.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (15 Mai 2005)

Moin! (diesmal angemeldet und nicht nur Gast)

ja, das ist mir schon klar. Aber ist es nicht so (und obendrein sehr seltsam), daß immer die gleichen Firmennamen auftauchen, wenn es um solch dubiose Anrufe geht? Vielleicht bilde ich mir das ein, aber bestimmte Namen werden hier und in anderen Foren sowie über Google auffällig oft genannt. Und da fragt man sich natürlich, ob solche Firmen die Nummer nur weitervermieten und gewissermaßen ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen können, oder ob sie nicht selbst direkt dahinterstecken und eine angebliche Vermietung nur als Schutz vorschieben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist es nicht so (und obendrein sehr seltsam), daß immer die gleichen Firmennamen auftauchen


 jaja, wie z.B. die österreichische Ablegerfirma atms...



			
				österreichische Regulierungsbehörde rtr schrieb:
			
		

> Das Jahr 2004 war für die Endkunden-Schlichtungsstelle der RTR-GmbH, sowohl as die quantitative als auch die qualitative Arbeit betraf, außerordentlich. „Wir hatten im Berichtsjahr 2004 in der Schlichtungsstelle mehr als 4.700 Schlichtungsfälle zu verzeichnen, im Jahr 2003 waren es ‚nur’ rund 2.200 – das entspricht einer Steigerung von mehr als 100 %“, zieht Dr. G*S*, Geschäftsführer der RTR-GmbH für den Fachbereich Telekom, bei der Präsentation des Streitschlichtungsberichts 2004 Bilanz. (...)
> *1.500 Beschwerden – also rund 30 % – betrafen Mehrwertdienstegeschäfte des Dienstenetzbetreibers atms Telefon- und Marketing Services GmbH (atms). atms machte bei Endkunden ihre Forderungen häufig durch als „Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung“ betitelte Schreiben und unter Androhung der Einschaltung von Inkassobüros geltend. Wurde von den Endkunden die RTR-GmbH eingeschaltet, so verzichtete atms zumeist aus Kulanzgründen auf ihre Forderungen.*


Quelle: RTR, 18. April 2005

@reducal: und dtms hat tolle Partner... zB die Firma des inzwischen angeblich nicht mehr erreichbaren "Ladenlokalbesitzers", Mr Kalauer, und dann natürlich der TR aus Braunschweig... wenn auch nicht (mehr?) mit dialern... dazu noch die (mutmasslich) mit dem deutsch-tschechischen content aus der Venloer Straße in Köln...

siehe dtmspaym***.de (Partnerverbund)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Juni 2005)

*D+S europe AG übernimmt dtms AG*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, wie z.B. die österreichische Ablegerfirma atms...





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal: und dtms hat tolle Partner... zB die Firma des inzwischen angeblich nicht mehr erreichbaren "Ladenlokalbesitzers", Mr Kalauer, und dann natürlich der TR aus Braunschweig... wenn auch nicht (mehr?) mit dialern... dazu noch die (mutmasslich) mit dem deutsch-tschechischen content aus der Venloer Straße in Köln...
> 
> siehe dtmspaym***.de (Partnerverbund)


Zu dtms gibt's neue Nachrichten:



> *D+S europe AG übernimmt dtms AG / Wachstumssprung auf Brutto-Umsatzvolumen von über EUR 330 Mio. in 2006*
> 
> Die D+S europe AG (ISIN DE0005336804) übernimmt mit wirtschaftlicher Wirkung zum 1. Juli 2005 die dtms – Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG (Mainz), den größten konzernunabhängigen Anbieter für Mehrwertdienste im deutschen Markt. Die dtms AG ist im stark wachsenden Markt für Service-Rufnummern wie 0800, 0180 oder 0137 aktiv und verfügt mit 130 Mitarbeitern über insgesamt mehr als 6.000 Geschäftskunden. Weitere Dienstleistungen sind das Billing, Forderungs- und Inkasso Management. Mit der Transaktion setzt D+S europe konsequent seine Business Process Management Strategie um.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

*Abzockerei*

Hi Leuts,
mir hat die dtms heute schriftlich mitgeteilt, wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt, die mich per Rückruf abzocken wollte: Yellow Access Operatine Services AG in der Schweiz..
Hatte denen unter Anderem mitgeteilt dass ich auch die Regulierungsbehörde informiert habe.
Die Rufnummer ist angeblich bereits deaktiviert worden.
Geht doch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2005)

> mir hat die dtms heute schriftlich mitgeteilt, wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt, die mich per Rückruf abzocken wollte: Yellow Access Operatine Services AG in der Schweiz


Sagst Du bitte noch die Nummer dazu? (Deiner Aussage 





> wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt


 nach läuft hier was durcheinander - evtl. müsste mein Beitrag dann evakuiert werden)

Die Firma *Yellow Access Operating Services AG* aus Zürich darf nicht verwechselt werden mit der Firma *Yellow Access AG* in Baar.

Das könnte schon passieren, denn zur *Yellow Access AG* ist folgendes zu berichten


> SHAB: 165 26.08.2004 17 (2421760) Tagebuch: ZG 170/8659 20.08.2004
> *Yellow Access AG*, Sitz: Baar, CH-170.3.023.542-2, Erbringung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen aller Art, Aktiengesellschaft (SHAB Nr. 155 vom 12.08.2004, S. 13, Id. 2401890). Eingetragene Personen Geändert:
> *Gebh*, Dr. H*-U**, Heimat: Bundesrepublik Deutschland, in Baar, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift [bisher: Direktor mit Einzelunterschrift]. Gelöscht:
> [*V*, Fl**, Heimat: Winterthur, in Winterthur, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift]



und zur *Yellow Access Operating Services AG* (neben deren alten Namen "Jon Kjartansson AG", "Island Tours Jon Kjartansson AG" sowie anfänglich "Jon Kjartansson AG")


> SHAB: 175 09.09.2004 22 (2441562) Tagebuch: ZH 020/25302 03.09.2004
> *Yellow Access Operating Services AG*, in Zürich, CH-400.3.008.103-9, Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit der Vermarktung und Verwertung von Produkten und immateriellen Gütern des Technologie-, Medien- +Telecombereichs, Aktiengesellschaft (SHAB Nr. 159 vom 18. 08. 2004, S. 18, Publ. 2410834).
> Ausgeschiedene Personen und erloschene Unterschriften:
> *V*, Fl**, von Winterthur, in Winterthur, Mitglied, mit Einzelunterschrift. Eingetragene Personen neu oder mutierend:
> *Gebh*, H*-U**, deutscher Staatsangehöriger, in Baar, Mitglied, mit Einzelunterschrift [bisher: Direktor]



Dazu gesellte sich mitunter auch noch eine "First Early Bird AG"...
aber les mal hier:
Mehrwert-Abzocker bleiben erfinderisch oder hier: Die Bahn warnt vor teurer, falscher Bahnauskunft 
Steht auch im Forum hier - für eine genauere Firmendarstellung fehlt mir etwas die Zeit 
(siehe zur First Early Bird auch f*'s Beiträge im Teltarif)
bei der "First Early Bird" entdeckt man unter den gelöschten Einträgen - klar wohl:
*Gebh*; DR. H*-U** (aber da fehlt mir gerade der Originalbeleg)
edit: da ist er (als pdf)
http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/144464dh.pdf

Zu dem dort jetzt genannten G*F* fand ich in meinem Archiv aus 3/05 den Artikel 0900-Anbieter kommen ständig mit neuen Tricks. Der jüngste: telefonische Gewinnversprechungen ab Band.


> Das Bundesamt für Justiz hat die Nummer überprüfen lassen. "Nach unserer Einschätzung als Aufsichtsbehörde im Bereich Lotterie und Wetten, scheint es sich da um eine verbotene Lotterie zu handeln. Sie weist alle Merkmale einer verbotenen Lotterie auf, namentlich, das gegen einen Einsatz von Geld, das heisst, die Telefongebühr, ein Gewinn in Aussicht gestellt wird", sagt Folco G*, Pressesprecher des Bundesamts für Justiz. Eingetragen ist die 0900er-Nummer auf die Firma *First Early Bird mit Geschäftssitz in Baar*. Der jetzige Chef der First Early Bird ist ein gewisser *G* F**. Er sagt, er habe die Nummer weitervermietet. Den Namen des Kunden gibt er nicht preis. Inzwischen ermitteln die Zuger Strafverfolgungsbehörden.



Außerdem führt der Name G*F* wieder zur "Yellow Access AG" zurück


> Bei Yellow Access wird ­ neben der Schnelligkeit und Zuverlässigkeit von Informationen ­ vor allem die Kompetenz und Freundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter in den Vordergrund gestellt. *G* F**, Managing Director Sales & Marketing: "Kompetenz und Freundlichkeit sind zwei Faktoren, die nicht weniger wichtig sind als die Information selber."



Diese Information wird ihnen freundlich und kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt, über meine Kompetenz muss der Leser urteilen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Juni 2005)

*Yellow Access AG - freundlich und kostenfrei*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Information wird ihnen freundlich und kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt, über meine Kompetenz muss der Leser urteilen


Wurden da in letzter Zeit oder irgendwann von irgend jemandem Zweifel geäußert? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... 8) 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> zur *Yellow Access AG* ist folgendes zu berichten
> 
> 
> > SHAB: 165 26.08.2004 17 (2421760) Tagebuch: ZG 170/8659 20.08.2004
> ...


Fehlt da nicht noch eine Angabe zur Straße? :gruebel: Die als *"Weiterführende Informationen von privaten Informationsanbietern"* verlinkten Angaben sind doch eher weniger offiziell, oder irre ich mich?

Hat dieser Dr. G*** etwas mit *jenem Dr. G**** (PDF) zu tun?

Noch eine rein technische Anmerkung:
Ich finde es sehr entgegenkommend von Seiten des Eidgenössischen Amtes für das Handelsregister, dass nun alle PDFs (also auch solche *http://www.shab.ch/shabforms/servlet/web/PdfView?DOCID=2421760*) direkt, d.h. mit "Speichern unter" archiviert werden können.  Früher musste ich mir diese Dokumente immer mit "Senden" => "Seite durch E-Mail"/ "Link durch E-Mail" mit Outlook "selbst zuschicken" (d.h. "so tun als ob"  ), um sie mir später als attachment endgültig auf den Rechner zu holen ... :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2005)

*Re: Yellow Access AG - freundlich und kostenfrei*



> Hat dieser Dr. G*** etwas mit *jenem Dr. G**** (PDF) zu tun?


 Es gibt Zusammenhänge, die man als Anhaltspunkt dafür nehmen könnte 

Übrigens wollte "Yellow", der Stromanbieter, denen die Verwendung des Namens untersagen 
http://www.channelweb.de/cms/4373.0.html

Da wird auch das Verhältnis der YA zur YAC erklärt 





> Vermarktet werden die Dienste von der hundertprozentigen Tochter Yellow Access Operating Services AG in Zürich.



F*V* verliess 2004 die YA "mit unbekanntem Ziel"
http://www.netzwoche.ch/netzwoche/netzwocheticker-news.cfm?id=24846&datum=2004-10-13

In einer älteren Veröffentlichung mit Bezug auf den von Dir geposteten Text der BAKOM stand übrigens nicht nur ein Buchstabe als Beschwerdeführer, sondern 





> X. ________,
> Treuhandbüro A.________,


http://www.polyreg.ch/bgeunpubliziert/Jahr_2003/Entscheide_2A_2003/2A.161__2003.html

Wer ist dieses Treuhandbüro A? Oder ist "A" ein Vorname?
Wer oder was ist denn eigentlich diese "Rainbowstiftung"?
Hat es eine Bedeutung, dass G*Freel*'s Frau aus der schönen deutschen Stadt MEERBUSCH stammt??? (ich verweise erneut auf F**)

*und natürlich: um welche Nummer geht es hier eigentlich?*
0137???
(YA ist der zweitgrößte schweizerische Servicenummernanbieter nach der swisscom, glaub ich - aber zu 0137 und YA find ich nichts)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Juni 2005)

*0137er bereits deaktiviert*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Sagst Du bitte noch die Nummer dazu?


Wenn diese Angaben


			
				Rabiator/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> [...] hat die dtms heute schriftlich mitgeteilt, wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt [...] Die Rufnummer ist angeblich bereits deaktiviert worden


stimmen, kann es sich wegen *"MABEZ, zugeteilte RNB"*


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


eigentlich nur um eine der folgenden Nummern aus der Liste *"Abschaltungen von 0137er-Rufnummern aufgrund Spam"* handeln:

01377372000
01377373000
01377373600
01377373839
01377374000


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2005)

betr.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109203#109203


> mir hat die dtms heute schriftlich mitgeteilt, wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt, die mich per Rückruf abzocken wollte: Yellow Access Operating Services AG in der Schweiz...


(eine dieser Nummern zumindest)
01377372000
01377373000
01377373600
01377373839
01377374000

Hmm, und warum komm ich nicht auf die Idee, dort nachzukucken???


Oder auf die Idee, die website der *y*ellow *a*ccess *o*perating *s*ervices in *ch* als Referenz zu verlinken? Dann hätte ich mir diese ganze Tortur mit den Links des schweizerischen Handelsregisters sparen können... Beim Aufruf der Seite sieht man nämlich in der Statusleiste, woher das nette Zeugs kommt, aus dem die Homepage gemacht ist...
Nämlich von  HIER , womit sich evtl. (wäre nachzuprüfen) die Frage erledigt hätte, wo man den Herrn Dr. H*-U* G* finden kann, von dem es eben im schweizerischen Handelsregister heisst 





> Heimat: Bundesrepublik Deutschland


Zefix aber auch  
hier wird übrigens eine weitere Adresse genannt, in Offenbach... (Adresse und Telefonnummer eines Anwalts dort)
http://www.optimasoftware.de/werbefaxe.htm


> Empfangsbevollmächtigter:
> RA Dr. H*-U* G*
> Schillstraße 2
> D-63067 Offenbach am Main
> Tel. 069 ***


Der kritischen Bemerkung dort ist nichts hinzuzufügen...


> Die Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) vergibt 0900-Nummern in’s Ausland und spricht (realitätsfremd?) von vorladbaren Adressen.


 (hier geht es um Werbefaxe)


----------

